# First CA Finished Pen for Me



## Gdurfey (Oct 28, 2013)

Well, technically the third, but I won't show the first 2. Friend at work requested Purple Heart in a bolt action kit. Hope she likes it.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Woodman (Oct 28, 2013)

You did a fine job.


----------



## Tclem (Oct 28, 2013)

Good job


----------



## rdabpenman (Oct 29, 2013)

The Purple Heart goes well with the Gun Metal plating.
Nice choice.

Les


----------



## Gdurfey (Oct 29, 2013)

Thanks all. Took 2 blanks in today and the other friend changed his mind about hardware. Glad I waited to assemble! Got a couple more requests out of just showing the blanks. Wow, you know, I admit it, it made me feel good. Now if I can just learn to put some together like on this site. I am practicing though!


----------



## ButchC (Oct 29, 2013)

Garry, don't sell yourself short. The two pieces you showed today were really nice! I cant really say that we met, and we traded scraps of wood, simply because we forgot to take pictures, so it simply didn't happen.

Dammit.

Butch

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Oct 29, 2013)

We goofed. Thanks Butch!


----------



## justturnin (Oct 30, 2013)

Looks great especially for a 3rd effort. My trick to CA is to take the blank about 0.07-0.10mm below the finished size, I don't count coats, I count thickness of what is left after polishing. Then I build it back up to 0.10mm above the finished size and sand it back down. This should give enough room to sand any and all ridges off the finish. Also, don't rush the micro mesh, let it do its thing before moving on. I figure I can remove about 0.05-0.07mm of CA by running through all 9 pieces.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alan Sweet (Oct 30, 2013)

Looks good. Only I will add to Chris, is that I clean of the piece between grits. Even MM. Wet towel works.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Patrude (Oct 30, 2013)

Nicely done. I like the pen work and the finish too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Oct 30, 2013)

The comments here, YouTube, that seminar at woodcraft, it all lives in that. I know it only gets better from here! Also been talking up the site, that buddy knows where to find more iron wood. Will find out when he is heading back to Utah and hopefully I can get in on the barter side of things!


----------

